# Mountains Mounts Volcanoes, Hills, Valleys Natural Skylines



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Hey guys put images of mountains or hills hills hills or any major topographic anywhere in the world whether or not your country that make up some natural sky line just make them known.
Put images of cities in the mountains and hills or mountains behind Mts.*


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

The Chocolate Hills [/B]


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

mt Mayon
...


[dx] said:


> Photo by lsgg811
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Blue Mountains
world heritage listed

just breath taking


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*azores *
*f you could try to climb Pico in summer, the sunshine and the view to the athor islands of the central groupe is tremendous :drool: in winter is dificult to see the islands from the top, winter is more cloudy and the snow dont help in a terrain with big inclination :yes: the volcano its not extint, the lost eruption date back to XVIII, the lava flow not from the top but by one side of the montain...*

the top:









Pico see from Faial Island:









wen the winter is hard the snow cover great part of the mountain (more than 50%), moust of the time (in winter) only a small part is cover with snow in winter


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*mts Rocosas canada*
Banff, Alberta




















































Emerald Lake, Yoho National Park ,CANADA 









Emerald Lake, Yoho National Park ,CANADA 









Pyramid Lake, Jasper National Park, CANADA 









Patricia Lake, Jasper National Park, CANADA









Medicine Lake, Jasper National Park, CANADA









Moraine Lake, Banff National Park, CANADA









Peyto Lake, Banff National Park, CANADA









Peyto Lake, Banff National Park, CANADA









Lake Louise, Banff National Park, CANADA









Lake Louise, Banff National Park, CANADA


source: http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157607552116339/


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Towers Del Paine ...*


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Sierra Madre Oriental in its passage through Nuevo Leon.*


El espíritu de la Sierra Madre por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

Entre cresta y cresta se extienden valles longitudinales (algunos de Nuevo León, otros de Coahuila que penetra con una lengua de tierra en la cintura de Nuevo León). En estos valles se cultiva papa, manzana y cereales.


Valle entre las crestas por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


En esta otra foto, uno de ellos, teniendo como fondo el imponente Cerro El Potosí, que con sus 3700 m de altura es la máxima cumbre de mi estado.



Valle intramontano con Potosí al fondo por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Sierra Madre del Sur, que aquí nace y se prolongará hasta Oaxaca.


Pasiajes jaslicienses (3) por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

La carretera de Guadalajara a Puerto Vallarta por territorio jalisciense, que se usa poco, serpentea peligrosamente por las montañas


Carretera sinuosa a Puerto Vallarta por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

Finalmente, después de barrancas de imponente verdor, aparece la Bahía de Banderas, donde se asienta Puerto Vallarta y también parte de la Riviera Nayarita. La porción sur y central de la bahía son de Jalisco. La porción norte, de Nayarit.


Bahia de Banderas según los dioses por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

Sierras del Sur de Puebla por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

Y sierras del occidente de Jalisco, entre Guadalajara y Puerto Vallarta, por ahí cerca de Mascota.


Sierras de Jalisco por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

En el altiplano central, además del Popo e Izta, he tenido la fortuna de ver La Malinche, en la frontera entre Tlaxacala y Puebla


Ésta es La Malinche por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

y el Citlatépetl que con sus 5,700 m es la cumbre más alta de nuestro país


Citlatépetl desde el aire por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

Aunque mi foto favorita de volcanes es la siguiente. Volando de Monterrey a Veracruz pude ver, sobresaliendo por enre un mar de nubes, todas las mayores cumbres, juntas, como si se hubieran puesto de acuerdo para posar para la foto del recuerdo.


El Eje Neovolcánico Transversal por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Hotu Matua said:


> Usar el aeropuerto de la Ciudad de México te da oportunidad, algunas veces, de ver maravillosas vistas de los volcanes al despegar o, inclusive, al aterrizar. Sí, algunas veces la ruta de aproximación es desde el norte, directamente.
> 
> 
> Volcanes en la mañana por Hotu Matua, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

..


Hotu Matua said:


> Cuando las nubes chocan con las montañas forman espectáculos bellísimos. Y si a eso le sumas un sol que se pone, o que va saliendo, te sientes en un sueño. Por más guapa que esté la sobrecargo, no tienes ojos sino para la belleza del planeta allá afuera.
> 
> Mi querido Monterrey es único a la hora de crear paisajes de islas que sobresalen entre un mar de nubes. Nomás chequen ... ¿Quién puede evitar derretirse de amor por esta tierra afortunada?
> 
> ...


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Popocatépetl desde Cuernavaca.*


Popocatepetl Sunrise por rainy city, en Flickr​*El Cimatario Queretano, no es tan grande como los que han posteado, pero con estas lluvias ha tomado un verde espectacular! :colgate:*


panoCSJUL12 por Diego Materazzi, en Flickr
*cerro del Cubilete*









*Y una vista desde el cerro del Cubilete.*








*Pero mientras les dejo dos fotos más de los volcanes, fotos de nuestro amigazo LANCER:*


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

...


Hotu Matua said:


> Cerro Colorado en Tijuana
> 
> 
> Cerro Colorado, Tijuana por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

...*Cerros típicos de Tepoztlan y Tlayacapan en el estado de Morelos.*


Nopaleras, San Jose de los Laureles por alfonso1994, en Flickr


Sin título por Monitor Encendido, en Flickr

url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/spartan_puma/4443620700/]







[/url]
Arriba de Tlayacapan por spartan_puma, en Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Nevado de Toluca.*


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

...


italiano_pellicano said:


> *Mozzolombardo , Italy*
> 
> 
> Mozzolombardo valley por Petr Urbancik, en Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Arakan Valley with Mt. Apo and Mt. Talomo in the background*​


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Below are pictures of Mount Parnassos and its various villages/towns. Mount Parnassos is in the Sterea Ellada portion of Greece (in other words, central Greece) and has excellent ski facilities in the winter. In the spring/summer/fall it reminds one of alpine Europe. 

It has many villages and towns, some of which include *Thiva, Leivadia, Arachova, Thiva,* and of course the ultra-importnat historic site of *Delphi*. 

Enjoy!












*General Mount Parnassos Pictures:*


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

^^ *The lush forest you see at the base of the mountains, is, in actuality, hundreds of thousands of olive trees. The picture is taken from a restaurant in the ski town of Arachova that has its outdoor patio built on the edge of the cliffs! It makes for an excellent view!*


*Arachova:*


























































*Delphi:*


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Uluru - Northern Territory, Australia - 348m tall natural rock formation.*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nosha/2836119312/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tr1stan27/3802703014/sizes/l/in/photostream/


*Bungle Bungles - Western Australia - Natural rock formations*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/brj_br...re_bitches/4926972745/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jimiludriks/4862553414/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Cradle Mountain National Park, Tasmania


Cradle Mountain and Dove Lake by Colin Terry, on Flickr


Cradle Mountain Is Dramatic by skittledog, on Flickr


Cradle Mountain by startzell, on Flickr


Cradle Mountain Tasmania by laurie.g.w, on Flickr


Cradle Mountain by Colin Terry, on Flickr


rainforest by island home, on Flickr


Cradle Mountain from Marion's Lookout by Dengyoh, on Flickr


Cradle Mountain Lodge by s.rubes, on Flickr


Cradle Mountain by lovephotos10, on Flickr


Cradle Mountain Tasmania by vision_imagery, on Flickr


Cradle Mountain National Park - Crater Lake Walk by laurie.g.w, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

The Napa Valley wine region is located 50 miles north of San Francisco California, and is known around the world as the premium wine-growing region in North America. More than 250 wineries call Napa Valley home, making this the most densely concentrated wine region in the world. Its Mediterranean climate and the skill of its winemakers contribute to its popularity as a tourist destination and to the world-wide success of its wines. Almost 4.7 million people visit Napa Valley each year, making it the second most popular tourist destination in California, second only to Disneyland.










Photos!


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

The Region of Douro starts approximately one hundred kilometres east of Porto, to the border with Spain. It covers approximately 250,000 hectares, of which 40,000 are under vine.

The Port vineyards are planted along the steep, spectacular hills overlooking the River Douro and its tributaries. Generations of men and women have toiled tirelessly to build terraces into the rock face (an essential element for supporting the vines on these slopes) that created an impressive landscape of unequalled beauty where stifling hot, dry summers are followed by harsh, wet winters.

It is the region’s characteristic poor soil and uncompromising Mediterranean-like climate which produces one of the most sought after wines in the world, Port.

Douro valley and vineyards a a World Heritage Site










Photos...


















































































^^It's the paradise! :drool:


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Rioja geographic area displays first-class economic dynamism. It is considered a top tourist destination because of the wide range of its cultural sites, its world-famous cuisine and the excellent Rioja wines.

The first written words in Castilian Spanish were in praise of Rioja wines. The magical Rioja landscape seems completely dedicated to the creation of some of the finest wines in the world.

The climate, soil and geographical features of the region form an ideal environment, so it's not surprising that Rioja has produced wine since early Roman times.

Since the middle of the 19th century Rioja has realised its true potential by producing outstanding red wines. The classic blend of soft, mellow vanilla and rich, deep fruit are a tribute to the winemaker's skill when ageing wine in oak casks.










(A question... is it "Rioja" or "La Rioja"?? In Argentina there's a province called "La Rioja" )

Photos...


















(Great historic wines!)



























(Building of the heirs of the first winery in Spain)


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Colchagua Valley, Chile[/SIZE]

this valley has got the perfect combination between humidity, terroir and a wonderful mediterranean weather that make its wines amazing. exceptional wines are produced here, especially the Carmenere, the chilean stock.

here you have the pics:












































































































































































Did you like it????

the valley is full of little hostages, boutique hotels, museums old churches and haciendas, and even a casino. you can travel through it by horse drawn carriages, a vapour train, aerostatic ballons and car, of course


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

The US states of Oregon and Washington also produce high end wine although their production is dwarfed by California. Oregon's Willamette Valley produces the best Pinot Noir outside of Burgundy while Washington produces very good wine from Syrah and the Bordeaux grapes (Cabernet Sauvignon, Merlot, Cabernet Franc). This region only began to produce wine in the 1960s and didn't hit it's stride until the 1990s, it is still in it's infancy and has a lot of potential for growth. Stylistically they are halfway between France and California. Some of the best wines in the country come from here.

An approximate breakdown of US wine production by state is California 90%, New York 4%, Washington 4%, Oregon 2%, everybody else .1%.

*Washington*





































*Oregon*


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

It's Mendoza province. Actually we call the province "The land of the good wine"


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Worcester, Western Cape, Zuid-Afrika.


----------

